# Favorite Cooking Television Shows



## Misty (Aug 6, 2015)

I haven't seen any television shows listed in the food threads, but may have missed them. Would like to give my husband a break from my usually scary cooking.


----------



## Misty (Aug 6, 2015)

I usually burn the rolls on Thanksgiving, and my son said if I didn't burn them, it wouldn't seem like Thanksgiving, so I don't want to become too good of a cook. :friendly_wink:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

We have loads of TV cooks here in the UK...I like Hugh fearnley whittingstall because he grows  or rears everything  organically that he cooks ..I like to watch the US cook..Barefoot Contessa, but she puts waaaay too much butter and fat in everything..but I still like to watch her..and of course the best cook in my mind whose recipes are really simple to follow is Delia Smith and is the most famous TV cook in the UK....that said my favourite TV cook for cakes and all things sweet is the Canadian TV cook Anna Olsen...


----------



## Misty (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> We have loads of TV cooks here in the UK...I like Hugh fearnley whittingstall because he grows  or rears everything  organically that he cooks ..I like to watch the US cook..Barefoot Contessa, but she puts waaaay too much butter and fat in everything..but I still like to watch her..and of course the best cook in my mind whose recipes are really simple to follow is Delia Smith and is the most famous TV cook in the UK....that said my favourite TV cook for cakes and all things sweet is the Canadian TV cook Anna Olsen...



Thanks Alot for your help, Holly...I really appreciate it.  I will have to check and see if I can get Hugh Fearnley Whittingstal and Anna Olsen on a U.S. tv station. I got some very interesting information about Delia Smith, and found out she quit her television show, but now has an online cooking program called Delia Online Cookery School. Lots of helpful information on it, and I bookmarked it at deliaonline.com. You were a Big help, Holly! 

:thankyou:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

You're very welcome Misty and if you can't find any of the shows on any of your TV channels, do look them up on Youtube


----------



## Misty (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> You're very welcome Misty and if you can't find any of the shows on any of your TV channels, do look them up on Youtube



Thanks again, Holly....I didn't think of Youtube...Great Idea! :happy:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2015)

I like "Extra Virgin" on The Cooking Channel. It's a cute family with the husband Gabriele cooking Italian food.

"The Chew," a daily cooking/variety show on ABC is another favorite. Not really instructive but it's fun to watch

"Barefoot Contessa" Ina Garten on The Food Network is good too.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2015)

I like Master Chef.
Used to like Rachel Ray*, but I find her annoying.
Enjoy The Chew sometimes (a bit too chatty).

*(I know a couple people who got tickets to be in RR's audience a few years ago. They were big fans, but upon returning they told me she is incredibly rude and nasty to audience when camera is off. This surprised me since she is so gushy and cutesy on camera.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2015)

We usually watch competition shows like Chopped or Master Chef.  We used to watch this gal sometimes, she still has a show on cable.  http://www.foodnetwork.com/chefs/giada-de-laurentiis.html


----------



## Misty (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to Thank everyone for the cooking show idea's. They are very much appreciated, and I will have plenty of time to watch them because I have pneumonia and the Dr said to get plenty of rest. 

Don't know if I have the cooking channel, Radish Rose, but the "Extra Virgin" show looks like one I'd like to see.
Saw "The Chew" the other day, and it was fun to watch. Barefoot Contessa is next on my list to watch. Thanks


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

H Misty. so sorry to hear you have pneumonia...that's really horrible..I hope you get better very soon ((hugs))


----------



## Misty (Aug 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I like Master Chef.
> Used to like Rachel Ray*, but I find her annoying.
> Enjoy The Chew sometimes (a bit too chatty).
> 
> *(I know a couple people who got tickets to be in RR's audience a few years ago. They were big fans, but upon returning they told me she is incredibly rude and nasty to audience when camera is off. This surprised me since she is so gushy and cutesy on camera.)



I saw the Master Chef show the other day, applecruncher, and I really enjoyed it. Very unusual challenges. The one I saw, the chef"s had to fix their meals in a college dorm. The french chef, rinsed his pasta in the shower. Very Interesting and Very Surprising about Rachel Ray being rude too and like you mentioned, I thought she would have a really good personality, and treat her audience members respectfully. Thanks for your input, I found a new show I Really Like.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 11, 2015)

Most of the talk shows have a cooking segment (usually at the end).


----------



## Misty (Aug 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We usually watch competition shows like Chopped or Master Chef.  We used to watch this gal sometimes, she still has a show on cable.  http://www.foodnetwork.com/chefs/giada-de-laurentiis.html



Thanks to you, Seabreeze, I found out we have a food channel, and I can see quite a few cooking shows.  I'm so glad  I started this thread, because I got Alot of Great suggestions. I really liked watching Giada make the lasagna in the video you shared...she showed what to do from start to finish, and it looked delicious and I bookmarked her website. After I discovered we have a food channel, I saw her program "Glada At Home" listed. Will be sure to be watching her. I love italian food. I saw "The Chopped" program listed too. Thanks so much, Seabreeze.


----------



## Misty (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> H Misty. so sorry to hear you have pneumonia...that's really horrible..I hope you get better very soon ((hugs))



Thank you so much for your kindness, Holly, and Hugs are the Best! :thankyou:


----------



## Misty (Aug 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Most of the talk shows have a cooking segment (usually at the end).



That's good to know too, applecruncher. I'm getting a late start on cooking good tasting food. Hope we can handle the shock.


----------

